# Celebs cars??



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Quite random but I was just thinking.

Has anyone ever detailed a celebrities cars if so who's and what car, what be interesting to see


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

There's quite a few, 

Have a look through the Studio as Robbie @ Valet Magic has done Chris Evans cars.


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

To be honest, most people that may be classed as "Famous" will require confidentiality agreement signed before any meetings or work is carried out.
Would love to share if i could though!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

That would be telling


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

On a slight side note ...i have done a 'famous' car...no confidentiality agreement although i was asked not to take any 'more' pictures on my phone at the time. It was the AstonMartin that featured in the Italian Job (original) and was 'apparently pushed off the cliff during the mountain tunnel mafia scene. Beautifully restored as well. I didnt even know until afterwards either.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

I suppose you felt annoyed after you fount out :lol:


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Lots and lots but no way would I say who's.

Confidentiality is all in this game.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

kk1966 said:


> On a slight side note ...i have done a 'famous' car...no confidentiality agreement although i was asked not to take any 'more' pictures on my phone at the time. It was the AstonMartin that featured in the Italian Job (original) and was 'apparently pushed off the cliff during the mountain tunnel mafia scene. Beautifully restored as well. I didnt even know until afterwards either.


Sorry to bust your bubble but that was actually a Lancia and not a DB4 

And Mr Evans has his own in-house detailer too chaps!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Think I can own up on one now.

Duncan Goodhew

Mercedes Coupe

Outside & Inside clean

Was in 1986

:lol:

Do I win ? 


:thumb:


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

interestingly amir khan put a picture up on twitter the other day of his car (mercedes amg thing) being cleaned at a BP. i guess some care and some dont.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

AndyC said:


> Sorry to bust your bubble but that was actually a Lancia and not a DB4
> 
> And Mr Evans has his own in-house detailer too chaps!


Yeah you're right.They dressed up a Lancia Flaminia.An aston did exist though,but not sure it survived


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

AndyC said:


> Sorry to bust your bubble but that was actually a Lancia and not a DB4


No bubble to burst......i know the story that the aston was too heavy and the bonnet opens the wrong way when it goes over etc.....the fact i worked on it tells you it didnt go over the cliff.....

Off to find the photo now.......


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Would any of the pros decline to detail a badly pimped celebrities car, this come to mind


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Here you go......



















Just google the reg.....i'm guessing this would have been taken around 2005 sometime


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Wouldnt dare say either way.
Although i do work in essex most of the time.
TOWIE


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

worked for one very wealthy guy , 

and i do mean mental wealthy . 

He raised over million pounds for a good cause on just a single "dinner" in london. 

and seen photos of him with the most famous people around the world , all thou i had never heard of him , as he is more rich than famous.

How do i know this , his PA by accident CC him in an email to me while running though options for the PA's to send onto the boss 

I was not meant to know who it is :lol:

Kelly


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Mk3Brick said:


> interestingly amir khan put a picture up on twitter the other day of his car (mercedes amg thing) being cleaned at a BP. i guess some care and some dont.


It's not about if he cares or don't before this forum I never knew no better and I was happy my car was clean


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Interesting to find so many of you that hide your customers identities which I suppose I'd rather have if my car was done.

But still no names anyone?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Samh92 said:


> Interesting to find so many of you that hide your customers identities which I suppose I'd rather have if my car was done.
> 
> But still no names anyone?


yes a lot of customer dont want there name published for many reasons 
.

I was told by one of my staff that they took a call form a new client that named over 3 million pounds worth of cars , and wanted to keep it completely silent.

they said they have just come into money and would like the public not to know,

they then asked what we do etc , came to a price for booking all 6 of the cars in the collection and could would collect and deliver one car at a time swapping one over for another.

Its only when the customer asked if we had had a Veyron in our workshop over night and insured , and my staff replied yes and then named the famous owner of another veyron that it all went belly up.

so easy i guess while just chatting on the phone with very little time to think.

he never booked after that , this is how serious people take it

kelly


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Couldn't agree more Kelly, mum is the word or we do not or are not meant to know who the owner is..

No pics, patted down and searched etc..


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Perfectly understand that Kelly. Hope you beat them with a polisher for that lol


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

:driver:


AndyC said:


> Sorry to bust your bubble but that was actually a Lancia and not a DB4
> 
> And Mr Evans has his own in-house detailer too chaps!


That he may but : http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207987&highlight=Chris+Evans

But then what would I know lol


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

AllenF said:


> Wouldnt dare say either way.
> Although i do work in essex most of the time.
> TOWIE


Did the OP not say Celebs though:lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Maybe they salvaged it ?? If so,then that's the DB4 from the FIRST take that you detailed.But the car that we all see in the final cut of the film is a Lancia Flaminia,made to look like a DB4 by a bodyshop..Either way it must have been a great car to have detailed and quite hard to top in the realms of detailing imo :detailer:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Maybe they salvaged it ?? If so,then that's the DB4 from the FIRST take that you detailed.But the car that we all see in the final cut of the film is a Lancia Flaminia,made to look like a DB4 by a bodyshop..Either way it must have been a great car to have detailed and quite hard to top in the realms of detailing imo :detailer:


There are a few versions of the story going around...urban legend type of thing  but apparently it was too heavy to push over the edge and the Lancia was alot lighter so with a bumper change etc the decision was made to leave the Aston alone....luckily enough. When i first did it there were alot of people on the internet that were asking if anyone knew what happened to it and it was all a big mystery and the owner liked it that way. Not sure if he still owns the car anymore but f he does it will be in Banbury somewhere as he moved there a couple of years ago with his collection.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I would never say if I did and I have met a load of celebs


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

Hasan1 said:


> It's not about if he cares or don't before this forum I never knew no better and I was happy my car was clean


Yeah for lack of a better word I meant bothered. Good point indeed.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

AllenF said:


> Wouldnt dare say either way.
> Although i do work in essex most of the time.
> TOWIE


I wouldn't know that cast if they jumped up and screamed at me...

Are they clever enough to drive?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

kk1966 said:


> There are a few versions of the story going around...urban legend type of thing  but apparently it was too heavy to push over the edge and the Lancia was alot lighter so with a bumper change etc the decision was made to leave the Aston alone....luckily enough. When i first did it there were alot of people on the internet that were asking if anyone knew what happened to it and it was all a big mystery and the owner liked it that way. Not sure if he still owns the car anymore but f he does it will be in Banbury somewhere as he moved there a couple of years ago with his collection.


Either way you've won imho. Must have been a top buzz to have worked on it, thanks for sharing your pictures mate


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> I wouldn't know that cast if they jumped up and screamed at me...
> 
> Are they clever enough to drive?


The guy and women told e who they were and i was like

Oh ok whats that all about then...
Then came home asked kids about it and got a barrage of verbal abuse.
I have also done a hasbeen snooker players porshe. Now thats gonna take some working out.........


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

What about detailing for a movie? Anyone ever done it?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

kk1966 said:


> On a slight side note ...i have done a 'famous' car...no confidentiality agreement although i was asked not to take any 'more' pictures on my phone at the time. It was the AstonMartin that featured in the Italian Job (original) and was 'apparently pushed off the cliff during the mountain tunnel mafia scene. Beautifully restored as well. I didnt even know until afterwards either.





Jdm boy said:


> What about detailing for a movie? Anyone ever done it?


There you go :thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

For some of us its a living not a notch cutting exercise


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

AllenF said:


> For some of us its a living not a notch cutting exercise


In every job you have to have an edge on others :thumb:


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Lol no I meant detailing while the movie was being shot, and the cars had too be all perfect? Sorry I should have explained myself better


----------



## steveturbocal (Apr 18, 2009)

I regularly clean 2 or 3 cars every 4-6 weeks for guy who was famous in the 70's in the music world. Did also clean a Audi A4 convertible 1.8T that apparently belonged to Jenson Button and his girlfriend, worse thing about that, was it was an auto!


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

AllenF said:


> The guy and women told e who they were and i was like
> 
> Oh ok whats that all about then...
> Then came home asked kids about it and got a barrage of verbal abuse.
> I have also done a hasbeen snooker players porshe. Now thats gonna take some working out.........


If its starts with R then my dads friend brought that Porsche off him


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

kk1966 said:


> No bubble to burst......i know the story that the aston was too heavy and the bonnet opens the wrong way when it goes over etc.....the fact i worked on it tells you it didnt go over the cliff.....
> 
> Off to find the photo now.......


Used for static shots only - scene in the underground garage "shooting tigers with a machine gun" and I believe the static scene on the mountain pass too - up to the point of pushing over the cliff.



Alex L said:


> :driver:
> 
> That he may but : http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207987&highlight=Chris+Evans
> 
> But then what would I know lol


No idea on that one mate but I know there's an in-house guy. Just don't ask me how


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

have a few clients in the music industry and they like to be private but have now become good friends, a few customers have had me sign confidentiality agreements but once I have been there a few times are just like any other customer. I find our enclosed location is popular with some as they prefer being here rather than going to an industrial estate. Can understand why they do what they do after hearing some stories of what tehy have to put up with.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Jdm boy said:


> What about detailing for a movie? Anyone ever done it?


What about refusing to wash a car for a movie? :lol:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=195425&highlight=salmon+yemen


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Someone to avoid

http://metro.co.uk/2013/01/08/furio...-car-wash-bill-after-move-to-chelsea-3343848/


----------



## delmonteman (Oct 1, 2012)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> worked for one very wealthy guy ,
> 
> and i do mean mental wealthy .
> 
> ...


Bruce Wayne?


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but Total Perfection recently did Darren Clarke's Merc SLS (

__
http://instagr.am/p/ToRy5WpMp0/
) and ML53 AMG (

__
http://instagr.am/p/TzAv2gpMme/
)


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

S63 said:


> Someone to avoid
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2013/01/08/furio...-car-wash-bill-after-move-to-chelsea-3343848/


Prob best not to try and get METRO staff as clients either, as they reckon £40 is a bit rich for a "car wash"


----------

